# Headset Problem



## Mustangbruder02 (15. Mai 2016)

Hallöchen

Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Headset (PX22 , Turtle Beach) Ich habe es mir heute gekauft ausgepackt eingesteckt Super Sound und auch ein Gutes Mikro, aber wenn ich im TS Bin und (Zum Beispiel Rust Spiele) geht es manchmal einfach aus ich muss die Stecker rein und raus machen und in den TS Einstellungen Immer einmal bei Wiedergabe und Aufnahme das Gerät von PX22 auf und Standart und dann wieder auf PX22 setzen damit es geht (manchmal geht es auch so nicht) Das Headset ist mit einem USB Anschluss und einer 3.5mm Klinke für das Mikro angeschlossen. Ich habe Treiber aktualisiert die Headset Treiber gelöscht und was ich nicht alles gemacht habe. Ich bin am verzweifeln ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Falls ihr noch irgendwelche Infos braucht könnt ihr ruhig Fragen

Liebe Grüße Mustangbruder

edit: Im Laptop meines Vaters funktioniert es einwandfrei und USB und Chipset Treiber hab ich auch Re-Installiert


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

Irgendwelche Energiesparfunktionen aktiv oder das USB sich abschaltet  ( USB Root Hub Energiesparfunktion aktiviert )


----------



## Mustangbruder02 (15. Mai 2016)

Ne ich finde solche Funktionen gar nicht in der Systemsteuerung unter Energiesparoptionen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

Dann versuche es mal unter USB Controller -> USB Root Hub / USB Hub -> Eigenschaften -> Energieverwaltung -> Computer kann Gerät abschalten ( Haken entfernen )


----------



## Mustangbruder02 (15. Mai 2016)

Ne finde ich auch nicht suche ich etwa am Falschen Ort ich suche nämlich in der Systemsteuerung.

edit: Manchmal geht es Längere Zeit aber dann höre ich mich wie ein Roboter an also mit ner Verzerrtem Stimme und ich hab keinen Stimmverzerrrer oder so an


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

Upps das wichtigste Wort vergessen -> im Gerätemanager . Was die anderen Störungen wie die Blechstimme angeht könnte vielleicht am Treiber liegen oder ist der USB Anschluss schon so belegt das nur wenig Strom verbleibt? Ich würde ev. mal den Steckplatz wechseln für einen Test


----------



## Mustangbruder02 (15. Mai 2016)

Also Es ist an Jedem USB Anschluss so

edit: Ich hab das Mim Root Hub gemacht ich teste es jetzt mal


----------



## Mustangbruder02 (15. Mai 2016)

Die Sache ist ja noch das es im PC Meines Vaters wunderbar funktioniert bei mir nicht und geholfen hat das nicht ich hoffe das du noch ne Lösung hast 

edit: Manchmal wenn ich ein Youtube Video schaue oder in Spotify ein Lied höre und das Headset nicht mehr geht kann ich keine MP3 Dateien öffnen oder das Video / Lied wieder starten es verharrt dann auf der Sekunde wo das Headset abkackt aber alles andere geht ich kann dann wieder auf die Startseite gehen undso.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

Die Hardware vom Profil ist die aktuelle und die CPU ist übertaktet ( B 85 mit K CPU ist ja richtig unpassend )? Was ist als CPU Kühler drauf und wie sehen die Temperaturen aus? Könnte vielleicht sein das der zum einfrieren neigt bei Belastung / Wärme ( Throttelt ). Möglicherweise auch Kühler dreckig / sitzt nicht richtig oder Lufteinlass verstaubt? Dann gehen mir aber so langsam die Argumente aus.
Bitte keine Doppelposts und den Bearbeiten - Button nutzen


----------



## Mustangbruder02 (16. Mai 2016)

Ich hab das Headset jetzt Fertig gemacht für die Retoure solange ich es noch kann also Problem gelöst (Naja)


----------



## Mustangbruder02 (16. Mai 2016)

Ich hab das Headset jetzt Fertig gemacht für die Retoure solange ich es noch kann also Problem gelöst (Naja)Jnd Übertaktet ist meine CPU nicht hab sie mal übertaktet aber die ist ohne OC vollkommen ausreichend weswegen ich sie wieder auf 3.5 Getaktet hab und die CPU komm t beim Spielen nur zu 50-60°.


----------

